

Lancement des Workshops Ionic - loicknuchel
http://loic.knuchel.org/blog/2015/03/23/lancement-des-workshops-ionic/

======
seyz
En français sur HackerNews, je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le bon endroit :-)

